
Handing over Ghcide to the Haskell Community - MurizS
https://daml.com/daml-driven/handing-over-ghcide-to-the-haskell-community/
======
TheColorYellow
DAML has been an incredible tool for selling and building DLT systems in the
enterprise.

Unfortunately I believe I'm still in the minority as a DAML user.

Regardless of what others might say, for enterprise software like this, the
value and efficacy is still undetermined.

